# Foddos von alten Autos



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns war Oldtimertreffen und ich war leider nur mit der Kamera dabei...
Ich liebe alte Autos... 
Einige Bilder habe ich mit "Gartentechnik" überarbeitet,
einfach mal um zu sehen was es werden könnt.

Bilders zum Thema:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Hab den Jaguar überarbeitet... und siehe da der hat nur 3 Räder... Worauf man alles achten muß Fotografierem ,macht aber riesen Spaß.

Der 3 rädrige Jaguar:
 

Er ist nicht genau bearbeitet. ich wollt nur mal sehen, was man mit dem machen kann. Der Kiste fehlt einfach ein Rad... sehr sehr schade und sooo ein schönes Automobil.


----------



## Pammler (10. Aug. 2014)

Leider habsch das Foddo von meim ersten Trabbi net gefunden, da musste ich das Profilbild von youtube nehmen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Lieber Thorsten, meinen ersten Trabi hab ich ins Altpapier gegeben. War aber auch nicht Oldtimertauglich... 

Ich hab nen Rover 75 mit absoluter Vollausstattung und ich überleg hin und her ob ich in in die Presse gebe oder zum Oldtimer reifen lasse.

Bekommen tu ich heut nix für die Kiste. Es gibt aber auch kaum noch welche...  Geiles Auto...


----------



## Pammler (11. Aug. 2014)

Ja gut Mobile findet 163 Treffer für Rover 75. Bei Trabant sind es über 450, der Gedanke lohnt sich. Wenn du Platz hast, warum nicht.


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Rover 75 mit absoluter Vollausstattung und ich überleg hin und her ob ich in in die Presse gebe oder zum Oldtimer reifen lasse.
> Bekommen tu ich heut nix für die Kiste. Es gibt aber auch kaum noch welche...  Geiles Auto...



So ähnlich geht´s mir mit meinem alten 124er Tee-Auto (Mercedes-Benz W124, 230TE), Bj 91 ohne große Ausstattung - bekommen tu ich nix mehr dafür aber da er läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, mach ich mir ein Hobby draus.
In sieben Jahren gibt´s ein H-Kennzeichen und solange pfleg und bastel ich ihn halt in die Reih.
Hobbys braucht der Mensch zum glücklich sein. 

So long - meine Empfehlung: behalten. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2014)

Ja, ich würd es auch gern zum Hobby machen. 30 Jahre basteln... 

Wie macht Ihr das aber Praktisch? Ich kann den ja nicht 30 Jahre angemeldet lassen. 
Fahren kann ich den dann nicht mehr und soweit mir bekannt ist sollten Lagerfahrzeuge regelmäßig bewegt werden.
Tageszulassing? Überführungskennzeichen?


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2014)

Servus Thomas

Ein Wort zu deinen Fotos der Oldys ...

Gefallen mir sehr gut, vielleicht ein bisserl zu sehr in der Diagonale ("Drei Räder") und ein bisserl zu tief.
Die Windschutzscheibe hätte ich schon gerne als ganzes gesehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2014)

Ja, Du hast sehr Recht. Ich habe nur 3Rädrige Autos und zu weit unten stimmt auch. Ich habs leider erst am Computer gesehen und war ne Lehrstunde für mich. 

Die nächsten werden besser denk ich mal. 

Es sind halt immer die kleinen Details auf die man achten muß bevor man den Auslöser runterdrückt.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2014)

Die kleinen Details, wie Kühleremblems/-figuren, Blinker/Scheinwerfer, aber auch die Rundungen wie Kotflügel finde ich Spitze und die gehören auch noch stärker in den Vordergrund gerückt.

Ich finde die Bilder gut.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2014)

Blöd ist.. die Autos sind weg.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2014)

Das ist ja auch mein Problem ... die melden sich nie bei mir wenn sie da sind 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2014)

Wir Männer haben eh nen Fokus auf Rundungen... keine Ahnung warum Autos viereckig sind...


----------



## Joachim (12. Aug. 2014)

Weil Autos heute nicht mehr schön sein sollen, sondern sportlich, und manchmal wie na Waffe ausschauend. 

Ich hab da auch noch was rundes:
        

1 - Tupolev TU 134 im Luftfahrt und Technik Museum Merseburg (Sehenswert! leider unterfinanziert), Trabant P60, Wartburg 311, Trabant 1.3 Cabrio Umbau, Trabant Top-Chop Umbau
2 - Antonov AN 24, so nah kommen wir der nie wieder, denn die "parken" nun woanders. 
3 - Trabant P60 (600er) Limousine, Baujahr 1964 vor in Vollblühte stehendem Rapsfeld
4 - Trabant P60 auf dem Pfarrhof beim um die Wette gackern mit den Hühnern


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Aug. 2014)

Gerade Trabanten sind sehr erotische Fahrzeuge. Der Kniff war der Benzinhahn. So konnte man jederzeit seiner Beifahrerin zwischen den Beinen liegen. Wo gibts solch ausgereiften und wirklich sinnvollen Dinge heute noch frag ich Euch.


----------



## andreas w. (14. Aug. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ja, ich würd es auch gern zum Hobby machen. 30 Jahre basteln...
> 
> Wie macht Ihr das aber Praktisch? Ich kann den ja nicht 30 Jahre angemeldet lassen.
> Fahren kann ich den dann nicht mehr und soweit mir bekannt ist sollten Lagerfahrzeuge regelmäßig bewegt werden.
> Tageszulassing? Überführungskennzeichen?



 Wer hat denn gesagt, daß ich 30 Jahre lang basteln will, die Dame ist schon 23 (Siehe Beitrag, Bj ´91). Und da das Auto eigentlich fährt  muß es nur ab und an angemeldet werden. Wochenende zum "Probefahren" und gut. 
In dem Fall werde ich es mit einer Tageszulassung machen, muß mich aber nochmal erkundigen, was da am günstigsten ist. Regelmäßig bewegen - hm, regelmäßig ein paar mal im Jahr ist auch regelmäßig .
Demnächst bau ich noch einen Stellplatz mit Carport und dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden .

In diesem Sinne, Andreas.


----------



## Dieter_B (20. Aug. 2014)

Hier mal ein 1958 Caddy


----------



## Ulli (21. Aug. 2014)

Also ich mag Feuerwehrautos, wie alle Jungs halt, auch wenn sie schon was älter sind 
Männer werden ja 12 Jahre alt, danach wachsen sie nur noch.... 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## andreas w. (22. Aug. 2014)

...?? Sooo alt ???


----------



## Luuh (1. Nov. 2014)

Den guten haben wir vor ein paar Jahren aus Amerika importiert
und etwas restauriert. Original Porsche 911 S von 1976


----------

